# Pistons Survivor.



## Ruff Draft

It had to be done sooner or later. Begin.

Chauncey Billups 5
Lindsey Hunter 5
Richard Hamilton 6(+)
Flip Murray 5
Ronald Dupree 5
Will Blalock 4(-)
Tayshaun Prince 5
Carlos Delfino 5
Amir Johnson 5
Rasheed Wallace 5
Antonio McDyess 5
Jason Maxiell 5
Nazr Mohammed 5
Dale Davis 5


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Chauncey Billups 5
Lindsey Hunter 5
Richard Hamilton 6
Flip Murray 5
Ronald Dupree 5
*Will Blalock 3(-)*
Tayshaun Prince 5
Carlos Delfino 5
Amir Johnson 5
*Rasheed Wallace 6 (+)*
Antonio McDyess 5
Jason Maxiell 5
Nazr Mohammed 5
Dale Davis 5


----------



## slyder

Chauncey Billups 5
Lindsey Hunter 5
Richard Hamilton 6
Flip Murray 5
Ronald Dupree 5
Will Blalock 3
Tayshaun Prince 5
Carlos Delfino 5
Amir Johnson 5
*Rasheed Wallace 7 (+)*
Antonio McDyess 5
Jason Maxiell 5
Nazr Mohammed 5
*Dale Davis 4 (-)*


----------



## Ruff Draft

Chauncey Billups 5
Lindsey Hunter 5
Richard Hamilton 7(+)
Flip Murray 5
Ronald Dupree 5
Will Blalock 2(-)
Tayshaun Prince 5
Carlos Delfino 5
Amir Johnson 5
Rasheed Wallace 7 
Antonio McDyess 5
Jason Maxiell 5
Nazr Mohammed 5
Dale Davis 4


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Chauncey Billups 5
Lindsey Hunter 5
Richard Hamilton 7
Flip Murray 5
Ronald Dupree 5
*Will Blalock 1 (-)*
Tayshaun Prince 5
Carlos Delfino 5
Amir Johnson 5
*Rasheed Wallace 8 (+)*
Antonio McDyess 5
Jason Maxiell 5
Nazr Mohammed 5
Dale Davis 4


----------



## Mcdyess

Chauncey Billups 5
Lindsey Hunter 5
Richard Hamilton 7
Flip Murray 5
Ronald Dupree 5
Will Blalock 1 
Tayshaun Prince 5
Carlos Delfino 5
Amir Johnson 5
*Rasheed Wallace 7 (-)
Antonio McDyess 6 (+)*
Jason Maxiell 5
Nazr Mohammed 5
Dale Davis 4


----------



## Ruff Draft

Chauncey Billups 5
Lindsey Hunter 5
Richard Hamilton 7
Flip Murray 5
Ronald Dupree 5
Will Blalock 1 
Tayshaun Prince 5
Carlos Delfino 5
Amir Johnson 5
Rasheed Wallace 7 
Antonio McDyess 6 
Jason Maxiell 5
*Nazr Mohammed 6(+)
Dale Davis 3(-)*


----------



## slyder

Chauncey Billups 5
Lindsey Hunter 5
Richard Hamilton 7
Flip Murray 5
*Ronald Dupree 4 (-)*
Will Blalock 1
Tayshaun Prince 5
Carlos Delfino 5
Amir Johnson 5
*Rasheed Wallace 8 (+)*
Antonio McDyess 6
Jason Maxiell 5
Nazr Mohammed 6
Dale Davis 3


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Chauncey Billups 5
Lindsey Hunter 5
Richard Hamilton 7
Flip Murray 5
Ronald Dupree 4 
Tayshaun Prince 5
Carlos Delfino 5
Amir Johnson 5
*Rasheed Wallace 9 (+)*
Antonio McDyess 6
Jason Maxiell 5
Nazr Mohammed 6
Dale Davis 3

*Will Blalock 0 (-)* So long Will.


----------



## STUCKEY!

Chauncey Billups 5
Lindsey Hunter 5
Richard Hamilton 7
Flip Murray 5
Ronald Dupree 4 
Tayshaun Prince 5
Carlos Delfino 5
Amir Johnson 5
*Rasheed Wallace 10 (+)*
Antonio McDyess 6
Jason Maxiell 5
Nazr Mohammed 6
*Dale Davis 2 (-)*


----------



## Mcdyess

Chauncey Billups 5
Lindsey Hunter 5
Richard Hamilton 7
Flip Murray 5
Ronald Dupree 4 
Tayshaun Prince 5
Carlos Delfino 5
Amir Johnson 5
Rasheed Wallace 10 
Antonio McDyess 7(+)
Jason Maxiell 5
Nazr Mohammed 6
Dale Davis 1 (-)


----------



## STUCKEY!

*Chauncey Billups 6 (+)*
Lindsey Hunter 5
Richard Hamilton 7
Flip Murray 5
Ronald Dupree 4 
Tayshaun Prince 5
Carlos Delfino 5
Amir Johnson 5
Rasheed Wallace 10 
Antonio McDyess 7
Jason Maxiell 5
Nazr Mohammed 6

*Good Bye DALE!
Dale Davis 0 (-)*


----------



## Mcdyess

Chauncey Billups 6
Lindsey Hunter 5
Richard Hamilton 7
Flip Murray 5
Ronald Dupree 4 
*Tayshaun Prince 6(+)*
Carlos Delfino 5
Amir Johnson 5
*Rasheed Wallace 9(-) * 
Antonio McDyess 7
Jason Maxiell 5
Nazr Mohammed 6


----------



## STUCKEY!

Chauncey Billups 6
Lindsey Hunter 5
Richard Hamilton 7
Flip Murray 5
Ronald Dupree 4 
Tayshaun Prince 6
Carlos Delfino 5
Amir Johnson 5
*Rasheed Wallace 10(+) * 
*Antonio McDyess 6(-)*
Jason Maxiell 5
Nazr Mohammed 6


----------



## Mcdyess

Chauncey Billups 6
Lindsey Hunter 5
Richard Hamilton 7
Flip Murray 5
Ronald Dupree 4 
Tayshaun Prince 6
Carlos Delfino 5
Amir Johnson 5
Rasheed Wallace 9(-) 
Antonio McDyess 7(+)
Jason Maxiell 5
Nazr Mohammed 6


----------



## McDyess24

Chauncey Billups 6
Lindsey Hunter 5
Richard Hamilton 7
Flip Murray 5
Ronald Dupree 4 
Tayshaun Prince 6
Carlos Delfino 5
Amir Johnson 5
*Rasheed Wallace 10(+) 
Antonio McDyess 6(-)*
Jason Maxiell 5
Nazr Mohammed 6


----------



## STUCKEY!

Chauncey Billups 6
Lindsey Hunter 5
Richard Hamilton 7
Flip Murray 5
Ronald Dupree 4 
Tayshaun Prince 6
Carlos Delfino 5
Amir Johnson 5
*Rasheed Wallace 11(+) 
Antonio McDyess 5(-)*
Jason Maxiell 5
Nazr Mohammed 6


----------



## slyder

Chauncey Billups 6
Lindsey Hunter 5
Richard Hamilton 7
*Flip Murray 4 (-)*
Ronald Dupree 4
Tayshaun Prince 6
*Carlos Delfino 6 (+)*
Amir Johnson 5
Rasheed Wallace 11
Antonio McDyess 5
Jason Maxiell 5
Nazr Mohammed 6


----------



## Pain5155

Chauncey Billups 6
Lindsey Hunter 5
Richard Hamilton 7
Flip Murray 3 (-)
Ronald Dupree 4
Tayshaun Prince 6
Carlos Delfino 6 
Amir Johnson 5
Rasheed Wallace 11
Antonio McDyess 4 (-)
Jason Maxiell 5
Nazr Mohammed 6


----------



## bci3434

Chauncey Billups 6
Lindsey Hunter 5
Richard Hamilton 7
Flip Murray 4 (+)
Ronald Dupree 4
Tayshaun Prince 6
Carlos Delfino 6 
Amir Johnson 5
Rasheed Wallace 11
Antonio McDyess 4 
Jason Maxiell 4 (-)
Nazr Mohammed 6


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Chauncey Billups 6
Lindsey Hunter 5
Richard Hamilton 7
Flip Murray 4 
Ronald Dupree 4
Tayshaun Prince 6
Carlos Delfino 6 
Amir Johnson 5
*Rasheed Wallace 12 (+)*
Antonio McDyess 4 
*Jason Maxiell 3 (-)*
Nazr Mohammed 6


----------



## STUCKEY!

Chauncey Billups 6
Lindsey Hunter 5
Richard Hamilton 7
Flip Murray 4 
Ronald Dupree 4
Tayshaun Prince 6
*Carlos Delfino 5(-)*
Amir Johnson 5
*Rasheed Wallace 13 (+)*
Antonio McDyess 4 
Jason Maxiell 3 
Nazr Mohammed 6


----------



## bci3434

Chauncey Billups 6
Lindsey Hunter 5
Richard Hamilton 7
Flip Murray 5 (+) 
Ronald Dupree 4
Tayshaun Prince 6
Carlos Delfino 5
Amir Johnson 5
Rasheed Wallace 13 
Antonio McDyess 4 
Jason Maxiell 2 (-) 
Nazr Mohammed 6


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Chauncey Billups 6
Lindsey Hunter 5
Richard Hamilton 7
Flip Murray 5 
Ronald Dupree 4
Tayshaun Prince 6
Carlos Delfino 5
Amir Johnson 5
*Rasheed Wallace 14 (+) * 
Antonio McDyess 4 
*Jason Maxiell 1 (-) * 
Nazr Mohammed 6


----------



## STUCKEY!

Chauncey Billups 6
Lindsey Hunter 5
Richard Hamilton 7
Flip Murray 5 
Ronald Dupree 4
Tayshaun Prince 6
Carlos Delfino 5
Amir Johnson 5
*Rasheed Wallace 15 (+) * 
Antonio McDyess 4 
Nazr Mohammed 6


*Good Bye Maxiell*


----------



## Ruff Draft

Chauncey Billups 6
Lindsey Hunter 5
*Richard Hamilton 8(+)*
Flip Murray 5 
*Ronald Dupree 3(-)*
Tayshaun Prince 6
Carlos Delfino 5
Amir Johnson 5
Rasheed Wallace 15 
Antonio McDyess 4 
Nazr Mohammed 6


----------



## STUCKEY!

Chauncey Billups 6
Lindsey Hunter 5
Richard Hamilton 8(+)
Flip Murray 5 
*Ronald Dupree 2(-)*
Tayshaun Prince 6
Carlos Delfino 5
Amir Johnson 5
*Rasheed Wallace 16(+)*
Antonio McDyess 4 
Nazr Mohammed 6


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Chauncey Billups 6
Lindsey Hunter 5
Richard Hamilton 8
Flip Murray 5 
*Ronald Dupree 1(-)*
Tayshaun Prince 6
Carlos Delfino 5
Amir Johnson 5
*Rasheed Wallace 17(+)*
Antonio McDyess 4 
Nazr Mohammed 6


----------



## bruindre

*Chauncey Billups 7* (+)
Lindsey Hunter 5
Richard Hamilton 8
Flip Murray 5 
*Ronald Dupree  0* (-)
Tayshaun Prince 6
Carlos Delfino 5
Amir Johnson 5
Rasheed Wallace 17
Antonio McDyess 4 
Nazr Mohammed 6

Bye bye, Dupree


----------



## STUCKEY!

Chauncey Billups 7 
Lindsey Hunter 5
Richard Hamilton 8
Flip Murray 5 
Tayshaun Prince 6
*Carlos Delfino 4(-)*
Amir Johnson 5
*Rasheed Wallace 18(+)*
Antonio McDyess 4 
Nazr Mohammed 6


----------



## ChrisWoj

Chauncey Billups 7 
Lindsey Hunter 5
Richard Hamilton 8
Flip Murray 5 
Tayshaun Prince 7 (+)
Carlos Delfino 3 (-)
Amir Johnson 5
Rasheed Wallace 18
Antonio McDyess 4 
Nazr Mohammed 6


----------



## Pioneer10

Chauncey Billups 7 
Lindsey Hunter 5
Richard Hamilton 8
Flip Murray 5 
Tayshaun Prince 7 
Carlos Delfino 4 (+)
Amir Johnson 5
Rasheed Wallace 18
Antonio McDyess 4 
Nazr Mohammed 5 (-)


----------



## TheHeff

Chauncey Billups 7 
Lindsey Hunter 5
Richard Hamilton 8
Flip Murray 5 
Tayshaun Prince 7 
Carlos Delfino 4 
Amir Johnson 5
Rasheed Wallace 18
Antonio McDyess 5 +
Nazr Mohammed 4 -


----------



## bruindre

*Chauncey Billups 8* (+) 
Lindsey Hunter 5
Richard Hamilton 8
Flip Murray 5 
Tayshaun Prince 7 
Carlos Delfino 4 
*Amir Johnson 4* (-)
Rasheed Wallace 18
Antonio McDyess 5 
Nazr Mohammed 4


----------



## TheHeff

Chauncey Billups 8
*Lindsey Hunter 6 (+)*
*Richard Hamilton 7 (-)*
Flip Murray 5 
Tayshaun Prince 6
Carlos Delfino 4
Amir Johnson 4
Rasheed Wallace 18
Antonio McDyess 4 
Nazr Mohammed 4


----------



## bruindre

Is there a time limit in between votes in the Pistons' version of this game? Generally, the other boards make you wait an hour before you can vote again....just curious.


----------



## TheHeff

bruindre said:


> Is there a time limit in between votes in the Pistons' version of this game? Generally, the other boards make you wait an hour before you can vote again....just curious.


If there is it's my bad I've never played this game before n noticed people voting after only 1 responce. If I ****ed up sorry every1, just bored n didn't vote 4 da same 2 but ne ways no worries if you forget my last voting!


----------



## Ruff Draft

Chauncey Billups 8
Lindsey Hunter 6 
*Richard Hamilton 8(+) *
Flip Murray 5 
Tayshaun Prince 6
Carlos Delfino 4
*Amir Johnson 3(-)*
Rasheed Wallace 18
Antonio McDyess 4 
Nazr Mohammed 4


----------



## slyder

Chauncey Billups 8
Lindsey Hunter 6
Richard Hamilton 8
*Flip Murray 4 (-)*
Tayshaun Prince 6
*Carlos Delfino 5 (+)*
Amir Johnson 3
Rasheed Wallace 18
Antonio McDyess 4
Nazr Mohammed 4


----------



## TheHeff

Chauncey Billups 8
Lindsey Hunter 6
Richard Hamilton 8
Flip Murray 4 
Tayshaun Prince 6
Carlos Delfino 5 
Amir Johnson 3
*Rasheed Wallace 17 (-)
Antonio McDyess 5 (+)*
Nazr Mohammed 4


----------



## STUCKEY!

Chauncey Billups 8
Lindsey Hunter 6
Richard Hamilton 8
Flip Murray 4 
Tayshaun Prince 6
Carlos Delfino 5 
Amir Johnson 3
*Rasheed Wallace 18 (+)
Antonio McDyess 4 (-)*
Nazr Mohammed 4


----------



## bruindre

*Chauncey Billups 9* (+)
Lindsey Hunter 6
Richard Hamilton 8
Flip Murray 4 
Tayshaun Prince 6
Carlos Delfino 5 
*Amir Johnson 2* (-)
Rasheed Wallace 18 
Antonio McDyess 4 
Nazr Mohammed 4


----------



## bruindre

TheHeff said:


> If there is it's my bad I've never played this game before n noticed people voting after only 1 responce. If I ****ed up sorry every1, just bored n didn't vote 4 da same 2 but ne ways no worries if you forget my last voting!


Don't even trip. It's not my game--heck, it's not even my board, but I'm in enough of these 'Survivor' games that usually there's a time limit. If there isn't on the Piston's version, cool. I'm down. 

I was curious...that's all.


----------



## crazyfan

Chauncey Billups 9
Lindsey Hunter 6
Richard Hamilton 8
Flip Murray 4 
Tayshaun Prince 6
Carlos Delfino 5 
Amir Johnson 2
*Rasheed Wallace 17 (-) 
Antonio McDyess 5 (+)*
Nazr Mohammed 4


----------



## bruindre

*Chauncey Billups 10 * (+)
Lindsey Hunter 6
Richard Hamilton 8
Flip Murray 4 
Tayshaun Prince 6
Carlos Delfino 5 
*Amir Johnson 1* (-)
Rasheed Wallace 17 
Antonio McDyess 5 
Nazr Mohammed 4


----------



## bruindre

*Chauncey Billups 11 * (+)
Lindsey Hunter 6
Richard Hamilton 8
Flip Murray 4 
Tayshaun Prince 6
Carlos Delfino 5 
*Amir Johnson 0* (-)
Rasheed Wallace 17 
Antonio McDyess 5 
Nazr Mohammed 4

Amir Johnson ELIMINATED


----------



## bruindre

*Chauncey Billups 12 * (+)
*Lindsey Hunter 5* (-)
Richard Hamilton 8
Flip Murray 4 
Tayshaun Prince 6
Carlos Delfino 5 
Rasheed Wallace 17 
Antonio McDyess 5 
Nazr Mohammed 4


----------



## crazyfan

Chauncey Billups 12 
Lindsey Hunter 5
Richard Hamilton 8
Flip Murray 4 
Tayshaun Prince 6
Carlos Delfino 5 
*Rasheed Wallace 16 (-) 
Antonio McDyess 6 (+)*
Nazr Mohammed 4


----------



## Ruff Draft

Chauncey Billups 12
Lindsey Hunter 5
Richard Hamilton 8
Flip Murray 4
*Tayshaun Prince 7(+)
Carlos Delfino 4(-)*
Rasheed Wallace 16 
Antonio McDyess 6 
Nazr Mohammed 4


----------



## ChrisWoj

Chauncey Billups 12
Lindsey Hunter 5
Richard Hamilton 8
Flip Murray 4
Tayshaun Prince 8 (+)
Carlos Delfino 3 (-)
Rasheed Wallace 16 
Antonio McDyess 6 
Nazr Mohammed 4

(Matt and me are on the same page  )


----------



## crazyfan

Chauncey Billups 12
Lindsey Hunter 5
Richard Hamilton 8
Flip Murray 4
Tayshaun Prince 8 
Carlos Delfino 3 
*Rasheed Wallace 15(-) 
Antonio McDyess 7(+)* 
Nazr Mohammed 4


----------



## Ruff Draft

Chauncey Billups 12
Lindsey Hunter 5
Richard Hamilton 8
Flip Murray 4
*Tayshaun Prince 9(+)
Carlos Delfino 2(-)*
Rasheed Wallace 15
Antonio McDyess 7
Nazr Mohammed 4


----------



## STUCKEY!

Chauncey Billups 12
Lindsey Hunter 5
Richard Hamilton 8
Flip Murray 4
Tayshaun Prince 9
*Carlos Delfino 1(-)*
*Rasheed Wallace 16(+)*
Antonio McDyess 7
Nazr Mohammed 4


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Chauncey Billups 13 (+)*
Lindsey Hunter 5
Richard Hamilton 8
Flip Murray 4
Tayshaun Prince 9
Rasheed Wallace 16
Antonio McDyess 7
Nazr Mohammed 4

*Carlos Delfino 0 (-) out*


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Chauncey Billups 13 
Lindsey Hunter 5
Richard Hamilton 8
*Flip Murray 3 (-)*
Tayshaun Prince 9
*Rasheed Wallace 17 (+)*
Antonio McDyess 7
Nazr Mohammed 4


----------



## Pioneer10

*Chauncey Billups 14 (+)*
Lindsey Hunter 5
Richard Hamilton 8
*Flip Murray 2 (-)*
Tayshaun Prince 9
Rasheed Wallace 17 
Antonio McDyess 7
Nazr Mohammed 4


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Chauncey Billups 15 (+)*
Lindsey Hunter 5
Richard Hamilton 8
*Flip Murray 1 (-)*
Tayshaun Prince 9
Rasheed Wallace 17 
Antonio McDyess 7
Nazr Mohammed 4


----------



## crazyfan

Chauncey Billups 15 
Lindsey Hunter 5
Richard Hamilton 8
*Flip Murray 0 (-)*
Tayshaun Prince 9
Rasheed Wallace 17 
*Antonio McDyess 8(+)*
Nazr Mohammed 4



FLIP is gone. 

In remeberance:


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Chauncey Billups 15
Lindsey Hunter 5
Richard Hamilton 8
Tayshaun Prince 9
*Rasheed Wallace 18 (+)*
Antonio McDyess 8
*Nazr Mohammed 3 (-)*


----------



## Ruff Draft

Chauncey Billups 15
*Lindsey Hunter 4(-)
Richard Hamilton 9(+)*
Tayshaun Prince 9
Rasheed Wallace 18 
Antonio McDyess 8
Nazr Mohammed 3


----------



## TheHeff

Chauncey Billups 15
Lindsey Hunter 4
Richard Hamilton 9
Tayshaun Prince 9
Rasheed Wallace 18 
*Antonio McDyess 9 (+1)
Nazr Mohammed 2 (-1)*


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Chauncey Billups 16 (+)
Lindsey Hunter 4
Richard Hamilton 9
Tayshaun Prince 9
Rasheed Wallace 18 
Antonio McDyess 9 
Nazr Mohammed 1 (-)


----------



## crazyfan

Chauncey Billups 16 
Lindsey Hunter 4
Richard Hamilton 9
Tayshaun Prince 9
*Rasheed Wallace 17(-)* 
Antonio McDyess 9 
*Nazr Mohammed 2 (+)*


----------



## TheHeff

Chauncey Billups 16 
*Lindsey Hunter 5 (+)*
Richard Hamilton 9
Tayshaun Prince 9
Rasheed Wallace 17
Antonio McDyess 9 
*Nazr Mohammed 1 (-)*


----------



## ChrisWoj

Chauncey Billups 16 
Lindsey Hunter 5
Richard Hamilton 9
Tayshaun Prince 10 (+)
Rasheed Wallace 17
Antonio McDyess 9 
Nazr Mohammed 0 (-)

Na na na na... hey hey hey... Gooood bye.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Chauncey Billups 16
*Lindsey Hunter 4 (-)*
Richard Hamilton 9
Tayshaun Prince 10 
*Rasheed Wallace 18 (+)*
Antonio McDyess 9


----------



## ChrisWoj

By the way... has anybody else noticed how Tayshaun and Chauncey are the only Pistons to have not yet recieved a ( - ) this whole game?


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Chauncey Billups 16
*Lindsey Hunter 3 (-)*
Richard Hamilton 9
*Tayshaun Prince 11 (+) * 
Rasheed Wallace 18 
Antonio McDyess 9


----------



## crazyfan

Chauncey Billups 16
Lindsey Hunter 3 
*Richard Hamilton 10 (+)*
Tayshaun Prince 11 
*Rasheed Wallace 17 (-)* 
Antonio McDyess 9


----------



## bruindre

*Chauncey Billups 17* (+)
*Lindsey Hunter 2* (-) 
Richard Hamilton 10 
Tayshaun Prince 11 
Rasheed Wallace 17 
Antonio McDyess 9


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Chauncey Billups 17 
*Lindsey Hunter 1 (-) * 
Richard Hamilton 10 
*Tayshaun Prince 12 (+)* 
Rasheed Wallace 17 
Antonio McDyess 9


----------



## ChrisWoj

Chauncey Billups 17 
Lindsey Hunter 0 ( - ) 
Richard Hamilton 10 
Tayshaun Prince 13 ( + ) 
Rasheed Wallace 17 
Antonio McDyess 9

Sorry Lindsey... I had to do it.


----------



## Ruff Draft

Chauncey Billups 17
*Richard Hamilton 11(+)*
Tayshaun Prince 13 
*Rasheed Wallace 16(-)*
Antonio McDyess 9


----------



## crazyfan

Chauncey Billups 17
Richard Hamilton 11
Tayshaun Prince 13 
*Rasheed Wallace 15 (-)
Antonio McDyess 10 (+)*


----------



## bruindre

*Chauncey Billups 18* (+)
Richard Hamilton 11
Tayshaun Prince 13 
Rasheed Wallace 15 
*Antonio McDyess 9* (-)


----------



## crazyfan

Chauncey Billups 18
*Richard Hamilton 12 (+)*
Tayshaun Prince 13 
Rasheed Wallace 15 
*Antonio McDyess 8 (-)*


----------



## ChrisWoj

Chauncey Billups 18
Richard Hamilton 12 
Tayshaun Prince 14 (+)
Rasheed Wallace 14 (-)
Antonio McDyess 8


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Chauncey Billups 18
Richard Hamilton 12 
Tayshaun Prince 15 (+)
Rasheed Wallace 14 
Antonio McDyess 7 (-)


----------



## bruindre

*Chauncey Billups 19 * (+)
Richard Hamilton 12 
Tayshaun Prince 15 
Rasheed Wallace 14 
*Antonio McDyess 6* (-)


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Chauncey Billups 19 
*Richard Hamilton 11 (-)*
Tayshaun Prince 15 
*Rasheed Wallace 15 (+)*
Antonio McDyess 6


----------



## Ruff Draft

Chauncey Billups 19
Richard Hamilton 12(+)
Tayshaun Prince 15
Rasheed Wallace 15 
Antonio McDyess 5(-)


----------



## STUCKEY!

Chauncey Billups 19
Richard Hamilton 12
Tayshaun Prince 15
*Rasheed Wallace 16 (+)*
*Antonio McDyess 4(-)*


----------



## Mcdyess

Chauncey Billups 19
Richard Hamilton 12
Tayshaun Prince 15
*Rasheed Wallace 15 (-)
Antonio McDyess 5(+)* stay alive mcdyess dont die on me buddy LOL


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Chauncey Billups 20 (+)
Richard Hamilton 12
Tayshaun Prince 15
Rasheed Wallace 15 
Antonio McDyess 4 (-)


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Chauncey Billups 20 
Richard Hamilton 12
Tayshaun Prince 16 (+)
Rasheed Wallace 15 
Antonio McDyess 3 (-)


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Chauncey Billups 20 
*Richard Hamilton 11 (-)*
Tayshaun Prince 16 
*Rasheed Wallace 16 (+)*
Antonio McDyess 3


----------



## bruindre

*Chauncey Billups 21* (+) 
Richard Hamilton 11 
Tayshaun Prince 16 
Rasheed Wallace 16 
*Antonio McDyess 2* (-)


----------



## Mcdyess

Chauncey Billups 21
Richard Hamilton 11 
Tayshaun Prince 16 
*Rasheed Wallace 15(-)
Antonio McDyess 3 (+)*


----------



## ChrisWoj

Chauncey Billups 21
Richard Hamilton 11 
Tayshaun Prince 17 ( + )
Rasheed Wallace 14 ( - )
Antonio McDyess 3

Tayshaun and Chauncey, two of the least ordinary names, continue to be minusless. Both have recieved nothing but + all game!


----------



## STUCKEY!

Chauncey Billups 21
Richard Hamilton 11 
Tayshaun Prince 16(-)
Rasheed Wallace 15 ( + )
Antonio McDyess 3 

heheh tay no more


----------



## ChrisWoj

Ohhh... now thats just evil Sheed


----------



## crazyfan

*Chauncey Billups 20 (-)*
Richard Hamilton 11 
Tayshaun Prince 16
Rasheed Wallace 15 
*Antonio McDyess 4 (+)*


----------



## bruindre

*Chauncey Billups 21* (+)
Richard Hamilton 11 
Tayshaun Prince 16
Rasheed Wallace 15 
*Antonio McDyess 3 * (-)


----------



## STUCKEY!

Chauncey Billups 21
Richard Hamilton 11 
Tayshaun Prince 16
Rasheed Wallace 16(+) 
Antonio McDyess 2 (-)


----------



## crazyfan

*Chauncey Billups 20 (-)*
Richard Hamilton 11 
Tayshaun Prince 16
Rasheed Wallace 16 
*Antonio McDyess 3 (+)*


----------



## ChrisWoj

Chauncey Billups 20
Richard Hamilton 11 
Tayshaun Prince 17 (+)
Rasheed Wallace 15 (-)
Antonio McDyess 3


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Chauncey Billups 20
Richard Hamilton 11 
Tayshaun Prince 18 (+)
Rasheed Wallace 15 
Antonio McDyess 2 (-)


----------



## TheHeff

Chauncey Billups 20
Richard Hamilton 11 
Tayshaun Prince 18 
*Rasheed Wallace 14 (-)
Antonio McDyess 3 (+) *


----------



## bruindre

*Chauncey Billups 21* (+)
Richard Hamilton 11 
Tayshaun Prince 18 
Rasheed Wallace 14 
*Antonio McDyess 2* (-)


----------



## qross1fan

Chauncey Billups 20 (-)
Richard Hamilton 11
Tayshaun Prince 18
Rasheed Wallace 14
Antonio McDyess 3 (+)


----------



## Lope31

Am I the only one who still doesn't get this game?


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Chauncey Billups 20 
*Richard Hamilton 10 (-)*
Tayshaun Prince 18
*Rasheed Wallace 15 (+)*
Antonio McDyess 3


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Chauncey Billups 21 (+)
Richard Hamilton 10 
Tayshaun Prince 18
Rasheed Wallace 15 
Antonio McDyess 2 (-)


----------



## Lope31

wade2shaq said:


> Chauncey Billups 21 (+)
> Richard Hamilton 10
> Tayshaun Prince 18
> Rasheed Wallace 15
> Antonio McDyess 2 (-)


Okay, I think I get it. And I have the feeling that Dice is on his way out. I don't like that.

Chauncey Billups 21
Richard Hamilton 10
Tayshaun Prince 18
*Rasheed Wallace 14 (-) 
Antonio McDyess 3 (+)*


----------



## Mcdyess

Chauncey Billups 21
Richard Hamilton 10
Tayshaun Prince 18
Rasheed Wallace 13 (-) 
Antonio McDyess 4 (+)


----------



## STUCKEY!

Chauncey Billups 21
Richard Hamilton 10
Tayshaun Prince 18
Rasheed Wallace 14(+) 
Antonio McDyess 3 (-)


----------



## McDyess24

Chauncey Billups 21
Richard Hamilton 10
Tayshaun Prince 18
Rasheed Wallace 15(+) 
Antonio McDyess 2 (-)


----------



## STUCKEY!

Chauncey Billups 21
Richard Hamilton 10
Tayshaun Prince 18
Rasheed Wallace 16(+) 
Antonio McDyess 1 (-)


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Chauncey Billups 21
Richard Hamilton 10
*Tayshaun Prince 19 (+)*
Rasheed Wallace 16 

*Antonio McDyess 0 (-) OUT*


----------



## TheHeff

Chauncey Billups 21
Richard Hamilton 10
Tayshaun Prince 20 (+)
Rasheed Wallace 15 (-)

Whyd ya have ta get rid of Dice?


----------



## Lope31

Chauncey Billups 21
Richard Hamilton 11 (+)
Tayshaun Prince 20
Rasheed Wallace 14 (-)


----------



## ChrisWoj

Chauncey Billups 21
Richard Hamilton 11
Tayshaun Prince 21 (+)
Rasheed Wallace 13 (-)


----------



## bruindre

Chauncey Billups 21
*Richard Hamilton 12* (+)
*Tayshaun Prince 20* (-) 
Rasheed Wallace 13


----------



## Lope31

Chauncey Billups 21
Richard Hamilton 13 (+)
Tayshaun Prince 20
Rasheed Wallace 12 (-)


----------



## crazyfan

*Chauncey Billups 20 (-)*
Richard Hamilton 13 
Tayshaun Prince 20
*Rasheed Wallace 13 (+)*


----------



## TheHeff

*Chauncey Billups 21 (+) * 
Richard Hamilton 13 
Tayshaun Prince 20
*Rasheed Wallace 12 (-)*


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Chauncey Billups 21 
Richard Hamilton 12 (-)
Tayshaun Prince 21 (+)
Rasheed Wallace 12


----------



## bruindre

Chauncey Billups 21 
*Richard Hamilton 13 * (+)
*Tayshaun Prince 20* (-)
Rasheed Wallace 12


----------



## Lope31

Chauncey Billups 21 
Richard Hamilton 14 (+)
Tayshaun Prince 20 
Rasheed Wallace 11 (-)


----------



## McDyess24

Chauncey Billups 21 
Richard Hamilton 14
Tayshaun Prince 21 (+)
Rasheed Wallace 10 (-)


----------



## cpawfan

Chauncey Billups 21
Richard Hamilton 15 (+)
Tayshaun Prince 21 
Rasheed Wallace 9 (-)


----------



## bruindre

Chauncey Billups 21
*Richard Hamilton 16* (+)
*Tayshaun Prince 20* (-)
Rasheed Wallace 9


----------



## Lope31

Chauncey Billups 21
Richard Hamilton 17 (+)
Tayshaun Prince 20
Rasheed Wallace 8 (-)


----------



## STUCKEY!

Chauncey Billups 20(-)
Richard Hamilton 17 
Tayshaun Prince 20
Rasheed Wallace 9 (+)


----------



## Lope31

Chauncey Billups 20
Richard Hamilton 18 (+)
Tayshaun Prince 20
Rasheed Wallace 8 (-)


----------



## bruindre

Chauncey Billups 20
*Richard Hamilton 19* (+)
*Tayshaun Prince 19* (-)
Rasheed Wallace 8


----------



## Lope31

Chauncey Billups 20
Richard Hamilton 19 
Tayshaun Prince 20 (+)
Rasheed Wallace 7 (-)


----------



## crazyfan

*Chauncey Billups 19 (-)*
Richard Hamilton 19 
Tayshaun Prince 20 
*Rasheed Wallace 8 (+)*


----------



## TheHeff

*Chauncey Billups 20 (+)*
Richard Hamilton 19 
Tayshaun Prince 20 
*Rasheed Wallace 7 (-)*


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Chauncey Billups 21 (+)*
Richard Hamilton 19 
Tayshaun Prince 20 
*Rasheed Wallace 6 (-)*


----------



## JoeD

Chauncey Billups 21 
Richard Hamilton 19
Tayshaun Prince 21 (+)
Rasheed Wallace 5 (-)


----------



## bruindre

Chauncey Billups 21 
*Richard Hamilton 20 * (+)
*Tayshaun Prince 20 * (-)
Rasheed Wallace 5


----------



## Lope31

Chauncey Billups 21 
Richard Hamilton 20
Tayshaun Prince 21 (+)
Rasheed Wallace 4 (-)


----------



## cpawfan

Chauncey Billups 21
Richard Hamilton 21 (+)
Tayshaun Prince 21 
Rasheed Wallace 3 (-)


----------



## Ruff Draft

*Chauncey Billups 22(+)*
Richard Hamilton 21 
Tayshaun Prince 21
*Rasheed Wallace 2 (-)*


----------



## JoeD

Chauncey Billups 21 (-)
Richard Hamilton 21
Tayshaun Prince 22 (+)
Rasheed Wallace 2


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Chauncey Billups 22 (+)
Richard Hamilton 20 (-)*
Tayshaun Prince 22 
Rasheed Wallace 2


----------



## STUCKEY!

Chauncey Billups 22 
Richard Hamilton 20 
Tayshaun Prince 21(-) 
Rasheed Wallace 3(+)


----------



## Lope31

Chauncey Billups 22 
Richard Hamilton 21 (+) 
Tayshaun Prince 21 
Rasheed Wallace 2 (-)


Sorry SHEED!, you just have to let go!.


----------



## JoeD

Chauncey Billups 22
Richard Hamilton 21 
Tayshaun Prince 22 (+)
Rasheed Wallace 1 (-)


----------



## Ruff Draft

Chauncey Billups 22
Richard Hamilton 21
*Tayshaun Prince 23(+)*
*Rasheed Wallace 0(-)*

YOU HAVE BEEN ELIMINATED. GOODBYE.


----------



## Lope31

I can't remember if we're doing the time limit. I didn't think we were, so without further ado, I will start the 'eliminate chauncey campaign'

Chauncey Billups 21 (-)
Richard Hamilton 22 (+)
Tayshaun Prince 23


----------



## tetrax

Chauncey Billups 22 (+)
Richard Hamilton 21 (-)
Tayshaun Prince 23

sorry lope haha


----------



## Lope31

Chauncey Billups 21 (-)
Richard Hamilton 22 (+)
Tayshaun Prince 23


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Chauncey Billups 21 
*Richard Hamilton 21 (-)
Tayshaun Prince 24 (+)*


----------



## Lope31

Chauncey Billups 20 (-)
Richard Hamilton 22 (+)
Tayshaun Prince 24


----------



## crazyfan

*Chauncey Billups 21 (+)* 
Richard Hamilton 22 
*Tayshaun Prince 23 (-)*


----------



## TheHeff

*Chauncey Billups 22 (+) 
Richard Hamilton 21 (-) * 
Tayshaun Prince 23


----------



## Lope31

Chauncey Billups 21 (-) 
Richard Hamilton 22 (+)
Tayshaun Prince 23

Why do I have a feeling this will take a while?


----------



## TheHeff

*Chauncey Billups 22 (+)
Richard Hamilton 21 (-)*
Tayshaun Prince 23


----------



## JoeD

Chauncey Billups 21 (-)
Richard Hamilton 21 
Tayshaun Prince 24 (+)


----------



## cpawfan

Chauncey Billups 20 (-)
Richard Hamilton 21
Tayshaun Prince 25 (+)


----------



## notting_hill

Chauncey Billups 21 (+)
Richard Hamilton 21
Tayshaun Prince 24 (-)


----------



## bruindre

*eliminate Tay*

*Chauncey Billups 22* (+)
Richard Hamilton 21
*Tayshaun Prince 23* (-)


----------



## Lope31

*Re: eliminate Tay*

Chauncey Billups 21 (-)
Richard Hamilton 22 (+)
Tayshaun Prince 23


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Chauncey Billups 22 (+) 
Richard Hamilton 21 (-)*
Tayshaun Prince 23


----------



## cpawfan

Chauncey Billups 21 (-)
Richard Hamilton 22 (+)
Tayshaun Prince 23


----------



## Lope31

Chauncey Billups 20 (-)
Richard Hamilton 23 (+)
Tayshaun Prince 23


----------



## crazyfan

*Chauncey Billups 20 (+)*
Richard Hamilton 23 
*Tayshaun Prince 22 (-)*


----------



## bruindre

*Chauncey Billups 21* (+)
Richard Hamilton 23 
*Tayshaun Prince 21* (-)


----------



## Lope31

crazyfan said:


> *Chauncey Billups 20 (+)*
> Richard Hamilton 23
> *Tayshaun Prince 22 (-)*



You didn't add one to Billups. He should have gone up to 21 on this post.

With this taken into consideration it should look like this after Bruindre's post...

Chauncey Billups 22 (+)
Richard Hamilton 23 
Tayshaun Prince 21 (-)

So I will then go and make it.

Chauncey Billups 21 (-)
Richard Hamilton 23 
Tayshaun Prince 22 (+)


----------



## crazyfan

*Chauncey Billups 22 (+) 
Richard Hamilton 22 (-)* 
Tayshaun Prince 22


----------



## Lope31

Alright, we're obviously going nowhere with Chauncey Billups. 

Chauncey Billups 22 
Richard Hamilton 21 (-) 
Tayshaun Prince 23 (+)


----------



## STUCKEY!

Chauncey Billups 23 (+)
Richard Hamilton 20 (-) 
Tayshaun Prince 23


----------



## bruindre

*Chauncey Billups 24* (+)
Richard Hamilton 20 
*Tayshaun Prince 22* (-)


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Chauncey Billups 25 (+)
Richard Hamilton 19 (-)
Tayshaun Prince 22


----------



## Lope31

Chauncey Billups 25
Richard Hamilton 18 (-)
Tayshaun Prince 23 (+)


----------



## bruindre

*Chauncey Billups 26 * (+)
Richard Hamilton 18 
*Tayshaun Prince 22* (-)


----------



## Lope31

Chauncey Billups 25 (-)
Richard Hamilton 18 
Tayshaun Prince 23 (+)

I won't let Billups' lead get that big.


----------



## STUCKEY!

but i will :cheers:
Chauncey Billups 26 (+)
Richard Hamilton 18 
Tayshaun Prince 22 (-)


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Chauncey Billups 26 
*Richard Hamilton 17 (-)
Tayshaun Prince 23 (+)*


----------



## Ruff Draft

Chauncey Billups 27 (+)
Richard Hamilton 17 
Tayshaun Prince 22 (-)


----------



## STUCKEY!

Chauncey Billups 27 
Richard Hamilton 16(-) 
Tayshaun Prince 23 (+)


----------



## crazyfan

*Chauncey Billups 26 (-) 
Richard Hamilton 17 (+)* 
Tayshaun Prince 23


----------



## TheHeff

*Chauncey Billups 27(+)
Richard Hamilton 16 (-)*
Tayshaun Prince 23


----------



## bruindre

*Chauncey Billups 28 * (+)
Richard Hamilton 16 
*Tayshaun Prince 22 * (-)


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Chauncey Billups 28 
*Richard Hamilton 15 (-)
Tayshaun Prince 23 (+)*


----------



## STUCKEY!

Chauncey Billups 27 (-)
Richard Hamilton 16 (+)
Tayshaun Prince 23


----------



## Lope31

Chauncey Billups 27 
Richard Hamilton 15 (-)
Tayshaun Prince 24 (+)


----------



## mini_iverson213

Chauncey Billups 28 (+)
Richard Hamilton 15 
Tayshaun Prince 23 (-)


----------



## crazyfan

*Chauncey Billups 27 (-)
Richard Hamilton 16 (+)* 
Tayshaun Prince 23


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Chauncey Billups 27 
*Richard Hamilton 15 (-)
Tayshaun Prince 24 (+)*


----------



## TheHeff

*Chauncey Billups 28 (+) 
Richard Hamilton 14 (-)*
Tayshaun Prince 24


----------



## Lope31

Chauncey Billups 27 (-) 
Richard Hamilton 14 
Tayshaun Prince 25 (+)


----------



## mini_iverson213

Chauncey Billups 28 (+)
Richard Hamilton 14
Tayshaun Prince 24 (-)


----------



## Lope31

Chauncey Billups 27 (-)
Richard Hamilton 14
Tayshaun Prince 25 (+)


----------



## mini_iverson213

Chauncey Billups 28 (+)
Richard Hamilton 14
Tayshaun Prince 24 (-)


----------



## mini_iverson213

Chauncey Billups 29 (+)
Richard Hamilton 14
Tayshaun Prince 23 (-)


----------



## bbasok

Chauncey Billups 30 (+)
Richard Hamilton 14
Tayshaun Prince 22 (-)


----------



## crazyfan

*Chauncey Billups 29 (-) 
Richard Hamilton 15 (+)*
Tayshaun Prince 22


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Chauncey Billups 29 
*Richard Hamilton 14 (-)
Tayshaun Prince 23 (+)*


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Chauncey Billups 29 
*Richard Hamilton 13 (-)
Tayshaun Prince 24 (+)*


----------



## Lope31

Chauncey Billups 28 (-) 
Richard Hamilton 13
Tayshaun Prince 25 (+)


----------



## mini_iverson213

Chauncey Billups 29 (+)
Richard Hamilton 13
Tayshaun Prince 24 (-)


----------



## Lope31

Chauncey Billups 28 (-)
Richard Hamilton 13
Tayshaun Prince 25 (+)


----------



## crazyfan

*Chauncey Billups 27 (-)
Richard Hamilton 14 (+)*
Tayshaun Prince 25


----------



## Lope31

Chauncey Billups 27 
Richard Hamilton 13 (-)
Tayshaun Prince 26 (+)


----------



## mini_iverson213

Chauncey Billups 28 (+)
Richard Hamilton 13 
Tayshaun Prince 25 (-)


----------



## Lope31

Chauncey Billups 27 (-)
Richard Hamilton 13 
Tayshaun Prince 26 (+)


----------



## STUCKEY!

Chuancey Billups 28(+)
Rip hamilton 12(-)
Tayshaun Prince 26


----------



## mini_iverson213

Chuancey Billups 29(+)
Rip hamilton 12
Tayshaun Prince 25 (-)


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Chuancey Billups 29
*Rip Hamilton 11 (-)
Tayshaun Prince 26 (+)*


----------



## mini_iverson213

Chuancey Billups 30 (+)
Rip Hamilton 11 
Tayshaun Prince 25 (-)


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC

Chuancey Billups 30 
*Rip Hamilton 12 (+)
Tayshaun Prince 24 (-)*


I wish that I could subtract a point from everyone, but since I can't I guess I'll give it to Rip.... :biggrin:


----------



## mini_iverson213

Chuancey Billups 31 (+)
Rip Hamilton 12 
Tayshaun Prince 23 (-)


----------



## Zuca

Chuancey Billups 31 
*Richard Hamilton 13 (+)
Tayshaun Prince 22 (-)*


----------



## mini_iverson213

Chuancey Billups 32 (+)
Richard Hamilton 13 
Tayshaun Prince 21 (-)


----------



## crazyfan

*Chuancey Billups 31 (-)
Richard Hamilton 14 (+)* 
Tayshaun Prince 21


----------



## Lope31

Chuancey Billups 30 (-)
Richard Hamilton 14 
Tayshaun Prince 22 (+)


----------



## mini_iverson213

Chuancey Billups 31 (+)
Richard Hamilton 14
Tayshaun Prince 21 (-)


----------



## Lope31

Chuancey Billups 30 (-)
Richard Hamilton 14
Tayshaun Prince 22 (+)


----------



## mini_iverson213

Chuancey Billups 31 (+)
Richard Hamilton 14
Tayshaun Prince 21 (-)


----------



## crazyfan

*Chuancey Billups 30 (-)
Richard Hamilton 15 (+)*
Tayshaun Prince 21


----------



## TheHeff

*Chuancey Billups 31 (+) 
Richard Hamilton 14 (-)*
Tayshaun Prince 21


----------



## mini_iverson213

Chuancey Billups 32 (+)
Richard Hamilton 14 
Tayshaun Prince 20 (-)


----------



## crazyfan

*Chuancey Billups 31 (-)
Richard Hamilton 15 (+)* 
Tayshaun Prince 20


----------



## TheHeff

*Chuancey Billups 32 (+)
Richard Hamilton 14 (-) * 
Tayshaun Prince 20


----------



## STUCKEY!

Chuancey Billups 33 (+)
Richard Hamilton 14 
Tayshaun Prince 19(-)


----------



## mini_iverson213

Chuancey Billups 34 (+)
Richard Hamilton 14
Tayshaun Prince 18(-)


----------



## Lope31

Chuancey Billups 33 (-)
Richard Hamilton 14
Tayshaun Prince 19 (+)

Guys what are you doing?!?! You really would rather see Prince or Rip go than Billups? Sure Billups is good and all, but Rip and Prince are the most likable players on our team. Let alone our future!


----------



## mini_iverson213

Chuancey Billups 32 (-)
Richard Hamilton 15 (+)
Tayshaun Prince 19 

actually lope ur right cuz i actually liked rip betr than billups dunno y i was votin for billups?


----------



## crazyfan

*Chuancey Billups 31 (-)* 
Richard Hamilton 15 
*Tayshaun Prince 21 (+)*


----------



## TheHeff

*Chuancey Billups 32 (+) 
Richard Hamilton 14 (-) * 
Tayshaun Prince 21 

I'd rather see RIP go


----------



## Lope31

Chuancey Billups 31 (-) 
Richard Hamilton 15 (+) 
Tayshaun Prince 21


----------



## mini_iverson213

Chuancey Billups 30 (-)
Richard Hamilton 16 (+)
Tayshaun Prince 21


----------



## crazyfan

*Chuancey Billups 29 (-) 
Richard Hamilton 17 (+)* 
Tayshaun Prince 21


----------



## mini_iverson213

Chuancey Billups 28 (-)
Richard Hamilton 18 (+)
Tayshaun Prince 21


----------



## Lope31

Chuancey Billups 27 (-)
Richard Hamilton 18
Tayshaun Prince 22 (+)


----------



## mini_iverson213

Chuancey Billups 26 (-)
Richard Hamilton 19 (+)
Tayshaun Prince 22


----------



## TheHeff

*Chuancey Billups 27 (+)
Richard Hamilton 18 (-)*
Tayshaun Prince 22


----------



## Lope31

Chuancey Billups 26 (-)
Richard Hamilton 18
Tayshaun Prince 23 (+)


----------



## mini_iverson213

Chuancey Billups 25 (-)
Richard Hamilton 19 (+)
Tayshaun Prince 23


----------



## Lope31

Chuancey Billups 24 (-)
Richard Hamilton 19 
Tayshaun Prince 24 (+)


----------



## STUCKEY!

Chuancey Billups 24 
Richard Hamilton 20(+) 
Tayshaun Prince 23 (-)


----------



## Lope31

Chuancey Billups 23 (-) 
Richard Hamilton 21 (+)
Tayshaun Prince 23


----------



## TheHeff

*Chuancey Billups 24 (+)
Richard Hamilton 20 (-) * 
Tayshaun Prince 23


----------



## mini_iverson213

Chuancey Billups 23 (-)
Richard Hamilton 21 (+)
Tayshaun Prince 23


----------



## Lope31

Chuancey Billups 22 (-)
Richard Hamilton 21 
Tayshaun Prince 24 (+)


----------



## crazyfan

Chuancey Billups 22 
*Richard Hamilton 22 (+) 
Tayshaun Prince 23 (-)*


----------



## STUCKEY!

Chuancey Billups 22 
Richard Hamilton 23(+) 
Tayshaun Prince 22 (-)
*DRASTIC MOVE RIP IS NOW IN THE LEAD!*


----------



## bbasok

Chuancey Billups 23 (+)
Richard Hamilton 22 (-)
Tayshaun Prince 22 


this thing is going boring


----------



## Lope31

Chuancey Billups 22 (-)
Richard Hamilton 22 
Tayshaun Prince 23 (+)

*Get Chauncey out of here!*


----------



## STUCKEY!

Chuancey Billups 23 (+)
Richard Hamilton 22 
Tayshaun Prince 22 (-)
NAh why would get rid of our best player?


----------



## Lope31

Chuancey Billups 22 (-)
Richard Hamilton 22 
Tayshaun Prince 23 (+)

Exactly Sheed, so why are you taking the points off of Tayshaun Prince. 

I elect either Billups or Hamilton gets eliminated next. Prince is our future.


----------



## STUCKEY!

Lope31 said:


> Chuancey Billups 22 (-)
> Richard Hamilton 22
> Tayshaun Prince 23 (+)
> 
> Exactly Sheed, so why are you taking the points off of Tayshaun Prince.
> 
> I elect either Billups or Hamilton gets eliminated next. *Prince is our future*.


Well we are talking about now not the future :biggrin: So Presently MR.BIGSHOT IS THE BEST PLAYER.. No knock of tay or RIp


Chuancey Billups 23 (+)
Richard Hamilton 22 
Tayshaun Prince 22 (-)


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Chuancey Billups 24 (+)
Richard Hamilton 21 (-)
Tayshaun Prince 22


----------



## TheHeff

*Chuancey Billups 25 (+) 
Richard Hamilton 20 (-)*
Tayshaun Prince 22

Thats what I'm talkin bout SHEED


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Chuancey Billups 26 (+) 
Richard Hamilton 19 (-)
Tayshaun Prince 22


----------



## Lope31

Chuancey Billups 26 
Richard Hamilton 18 (-)
Tayshaun Prince 23 (+)


----------



## Zuca

Chauncey Billups 26 
*Richard Hamilton 19 (+)
Tayshaun Prince 22 (-)*


----------



## STUCKEY!

Chauncey Billups 27(+)
Richard Hamilton 19 
Tayshaun Prince 21 (-)


----------



## TheHeff

*Chauncey Billups 28(+)
Richard Hamilton 18 (-) * 
Tayshaun Prince 21


----------



## crazyfan

*Chauncey Billups 27 (-)
Richard Hamilton 19 (+)* 
Tayshaun Prince 21


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Chauncey Billups 28 (+)
Richard Hamilton 18 (-) 
Tayshaun Prince 21


----------



## TheHeff

*Chauncey Billups 29 (+)
Richard Hamilton 17 (-) * 
Tayshaun Prince 21


----------



## crazyfan

*Chauncey Billups 28 (-)* 
Richard Hamilton 17 
*Tayshaun Prince 22 (+)*


----------



## TheHeff

Chauncey Billups 28 
*Richard Hamilton 16 (-) 
Tayshaun Prince 23 (+)*


----------



## STUCKEY!

Chauncey Billups 29(+) 
Richard Hamilton 16 
Tayshaun Prince 22 (-)


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Chauncey Billups 30(+) 
Richard Hamilton 15 (-)
Tayshaun Prince 22


----------



## Lope31

Chauncey Billups 30
Richard Hamilton 14 (-)
Tayshaun Prince 23 (+)


----------



## TheHeff

*Chauncey Billups 31 (+)
Richard Hamilton 13 (-)*
Tayshaun Prince 23


----------



## STUCKEY!

Chauncey Billups 32 (+)
Richard Hamilton 12 (-)
Tayshaun Prince 23


----------



## crazyfan

*Chauncey Billups 31 (-)* 
Richard Hamilton 12 
*Tayshaun Prince 24 (+)*


----------



## TheHeff

*Chauncey Billups 32 (+)
Richard Hamilton 11 (-)*
Tayshaun Prince 24


----------



## Lope31

Chauncey Billups 32
Richard Hamilton 10 (-)
Tayshaun Prince 25 (+)


----------



## crazyfan

*Chauncey Billups 31 (-)*
Richard Hamilton 10 
*Tayshaun Prince 26 (+)*


----------



## Lope31

Chauncey Billups 31
Richard Hamilton 9 (-) 
Tayshaun Prince 27 (+)


----------



## TheHeff

*Chauncey Billups 32 (+)
Richard Hamilton 8 (-) * 
Tayshaun Prince 27


----------



## Lope31

Chauncey Billups 32
Richard Hamilton 7 (-) 
Tayshaun Prince 28 (+)


----------



## TheHeff

Chauncey Billups 32
*Richard Hamilton 6 (-) 
Tayshaun Prince 29 (+) *


----------



## Lope31

Chauncey Billups 32
Richard Hamilton 5 (-) 
Tayshaun Prince 30 (+)


----------



## TheHeff

Chauncey Billups 32
*Richard Hamilton 4 (-) 
Tayshaun Prince 31 (+)*


----------



## Lope31

Chauncey Billups 32
Richard Hamilton 3 (-) 
Tayshaun Prince 32 (+)


----------



## STUCKEY!

Chauncey Billups 33(+)
Richard Hamilton 2 (-) 
Tayshaun Prince 32


----------



## Lope31

Chauncey Billups 33
Richard Hamilton 1 (-) 
Tayshaun Prince 33 (+)


----------



## TheHeff

*Chauncey Billups 34 (+)*
Richard Hamilton 1 
*Tayshaun Prince 32 (-)*

I cant cast Rips last vote


----------



## Lope31

Chauncey Billups 34
*Tayshaun Prince 33 (+)*

*Richard Hamilton 0 (-) - out!*


----------



## crazyfan

Chauncey Billups 35 (+)
Tayshaun Prince 32 (-)


----------



## TheHeff

Chauncey Billups 36 (+)
Tayshaun Prince 31 (-)


----------



## Lope31

Chauncey Billups 35 (-)
Tayshaun Prince 32 (+)


----------



## bruindre

Chauncey Billups 36 (+)
Tayshaun Prince 31 (-)


----------



## Lope31

Chauncey Billups 35 (-)
Tayshaun Prince 32 (+)

Stop it! Prince is our future...AND our present!


----------



## AK-47

Chauncey Billups 34 (-)
Tayshaun Prince 33 (+)

helping you out.


----------



## STUCKEY!

Chauncey Billups 35 (+)
Tayshaun Prince 32 (-)


----------



## bruindre

Chauncey Billups 36 (+)
Tayshaun Prince 31 (-)


----------



## Lope31

Chauncey Billups 35 (-)
Tayshaun Prince 32 (+)


----------



## bruindre

Chauncey Billups 36 (+)
Tayshaun Prince 31 (-)


----------



## STUCKEY!

Chauncey Billups 37 (+)
Tayshaun Prince 30 (-)


----------



## bruindre

Chauncey Billups 38 (+)
Tayshaun Prince 29 (-)


----------



## TheHeff

Chauncey Billups 39 (+)
Tayshaun Prince 28 (-)

future...YES Present...NO


----------



## bruindre

Chauncey Billups 40 (+)
Tayshaun Prince 27 (-)


----------



## STUCKEY!

Chauncey Billups 41 (+)
Tayshaun Prince 26 (-)


----------



## Lope31

Chauncey Billups 42 (+)
Tayshaun Prince 25 (-)

_Screw you guys. I'm going home._


----------



## TheHeff

Chauncey Billups 43 (+)
Tayshaun Prince 24 (-)

can we just skip the bull **** n make Chauncey the winner? no point in at least 24 more posts cause that's that ways it's heading not so quickly.


----------



## bruindre

Chauncey Billups 44 (+)
Tayshaun Prince 23 (-)



TheHeff said:


> can we just skip the bull **** n make Chauncey the winner? no point in at least 24 more posts cause that's that ways it's heading not so quickly.


I second that, although I figured we'd see more 'resistance' by the Prince lovers.


----------



## TheHeff

Chauncey Billups 45 (+)
Tayshaun Prince 22 (-)



bruindre said:


> I second that, although I figured we'd see more 'resistance' by the Prince lovers.


Don't get me wrong I lovwe Prince, but CBill is the best player we got right now. NEbody eles V rince n i;d be voting 4 em.


----------



## bruindre

Chauncey Billups 46 (+)
Tayshaun Prince 21 (-)


----------



## STUCKEY!

Chauncey Billups 47 (+)
Tayshaun Prince 20 (-)


Lope gave in! :biggrin


----------



## Lope31

*Chauncey Billups 67 (+20)
Tayshaun Prince 0 (-20)*

Chauncey Billups wins via mercy rule. Haha, now the post padding must come to an end! Congratulations Chauncey, you are the Survivor.


----------



## STUCKEY!

yea! he survived


----------



## STUCKEY!

I would like to have a funeral for those pistons who didnt survive..especially Rasheed Wallace


----------



## Ruff Draft

Chris Webber +
Flip Murray -


----------

